# A Sad Groundhog Day



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, tomorrow's Groundhog Day celebrations here in St.John's will be more like a wake. It was just announced that St.John's Johnny, the groundhog that gets the first chance to see his shadow here in St.John's, was buried under about 2 tonnes of snow. Municipal crews have been frantically trying to clear the roads leading to hospitals and fire stations, and they needed to dump their snow somewhere. Tragically, they chose to deposit all of this snow in Churchill Park, home of St.John's Johnny. Our doxies were called out to try and dig him out, but even after four hours, they were unsuccessful. 

"Big Bad John", the # 1 hit for 5 weeks in 1961, by Jimmy Dean, has been playing on every radio station this evening.


"With jacks and timbers they started back down
Then came that rumble way down in the ground
And then smoke and gas belched out of that mine
Everybody knew it was the end of the line for Big John."


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, tomorrow's Groundhog Day celebrations here in St.John's will be more like a wake. It was just announced that St.John's Johnny, the groundhog that gets the first chance to see his shadow here in St.John's, was buried under about 2 tonnes of snow. Municipal crews have been frantically trying to clear the roads leading to hospitals and fire stations, and they needed to dump their snow somewhere. Tragically, they chose to deposit all of this snow in Churchill Park, home of St.John's Johnny. Our doxies were called out to try and dig him out, but even after four hours, they were unsuccessful.
> 
> "Big Bad John", the # 1 hit for 5 weeks in 1961, by Jimmy Dean, has been playing on every radio station this evening.
> 
> ...


My sympathies....


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. G,
withou a doubt, this has been the most disappointing winter season on record here in Southern Ontario. When I came to breakfast this morning and saw Coleen Jones on CBC adrift in the snow that has inundated the maritime and Atlantic prvinces, I couldn't help but feel a little jealous. Sounds weird, but I do miss a good snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jmac, we have had more snow in the past 15 hours than we have had all winter, at least here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, ComputerIdiot.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

In southern Ontario, it was Wiarton Willy that announced the verdict of Feb 2nd. When Willy died unexpectedly, the city officials of Wiarton tried to pass off a fake Willy. They were foiled, and the whole fiasco embarassed the inhabitants of Wiarton.

Just thought you'd like to know. Sorry for the loss, G.


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> jmac, we have had more snow in the past 15 hours than we have had all winter, at least here in St.John's.


Send some down here PLEEEEEEZE!! I am seriously sick of a winter in which I can wander outside in a t-shirt!

And you're welcome.  

lpkmckenna, I remember the Wiarton Willie fiasco -- one of those 'what were they thinking of??' moments.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear it, Dr. G. He'll be one sad groundhog when he finally wakes up.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I remember when the story broke about the fake Willy. Sadly, St. John's Johnny is not widely known outside of our community. He shall be missed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ComputerIdiot, by the time it is done, we shall have had over 60cm of wind-blown snow. Take as much as you want.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/drgsnow.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/drgsnow2.jpg


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Wait, do we think that Johnny is deceased? Or simply stuck sleeping?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Johnny is under so much snow that it is unknown what his condition is right now. However, if you were in your own little home and 2 tonnes of snow were dropped on you, what might be your condition??? Still, we live and hope.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Dr. G, good point. But still, it is far easier to build a sturdy groundhog sized house. I would have thought the city might have put some preparation into his house. We shall see, we shall see.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Depends on the snow and how compressed it is, I would think. Two things could be a factor - crushing and oxygen deprivation. Although I guess hibernation does slow down the use of oxygen. So who knows.

In any case - judging by the pictures - a few more days of winter in Newfoundland ... groundhog or no


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Have faith - if the weather warms quickly maybe that snow will dissipate quickly - or maybe the officials will move it should it be known what a foul
deed they have committed?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RevMatt, you can't build a house that could withstand this much snow dumped on it all at once.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/drgsnow.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/drgsnow2.jpg


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLeh, very true. And this weekend, rain is predicted with temps as high as 7C. So, this pile of snow will get very wet and even heavier. Still, they are sending in our Doxie Emergency Squad once again to try and dig out this poor groundhog.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, we shall have faith, but this snow is will us until spring. Six years ago, when St.John's received 21+ feet of snow from Nov-April, the last bit of snow melted on Canada Day.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And now for the Alberta result:

"Balzac Billie - Balzac, Alberta	

A very mild morning greeted Billie with temperatures in the 8'C range. An indication that winter is over??? With cloudy skies Billie emerged from his sleepy hollow at approximately 8:15 am MST and did not see his shadow meaning Alberta could continue in this above normal trend."

Hooray!


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

The true story behind the Wiarton Willy fiasco befits the mickey-mouse town that Wiarton is.

There were three albino groundhogs "looked after" by the town of Wiarton in a small (8' x 8') enclosure that contained a large mound of soil for these ground squirrels to inhabit. This outdoor enclosure had sheet metal buried around the circumference, so that the Willies could not pull off a Steve McQueen a la Great Escape, and get away. Unfortunately, the brain-trust group looking after said squirrels were about as smart as the charges they were supposed to be caring for. The squirrels dug their tunnels, as they are wont to do. However, the enclosure was built near Bluewater Park, which is, you guessed it, beside an expanse of blue water, namely Colpoys Bay, which is part of Georgian Bay.

So our three groundhogs were happily snoozing away whilst the water table encroached and flooded their tunnels, drowning the furry buggers. The rotted away, unbeknowngst to Wiarton officials, until just before THE BIG DAY. Realizing their mistake, aghast at the prospect of being made fodder for the press, and unable to show off putrified groundhogs, they decided to deceive the world instead. They found a stuffed albino groundhog, stuck it in a mock coffin and proclaimed that Wiarton Willie had died just before the big day. Of course, they were found out pretty quickly, and Wiarton is still trying to shake their mickey mouse reputation.

Mel



lpkmckenna said:


> In southern Ontario, it was Wiarton Willy that announced the verdict of Feb 2nd. When Willy died unexpectedly, the city officials of Wiarton tried to pass off a fake Willy. They were foiled, and the whole fiasco embarassed the inhabitants of Wiarton.


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Melonie said:


> The true story behind the Wiarton Willy fiasco befits the mickey-mouse town that Wiarton is.
> 
> There were three albino groundhogs "looked after" by the town of Wiarton in a small (8' x 8') enclosure that contained a large mound of soil for these ground squirrels to inhabit. This outdoor enclosure had sheet metal buried around the circumference, so that the Willies could not pull off a Steve McQueen a la Great Escape, and get away. Unfortunately, the brain-trust group looking after said squirrels were about as smart as the charges they were supposed to be caring for. The squirrels dug their tunnels, as they are wont to do. However, the enclosure was built near Bluewater Park, which is, you guessed it, beside an expanse of blue water, namely Colpoys Bay, which is part of Georgian Bay.
> 
> ...


Ugh! I wasn't aware of all the details. I see what you mean about their caretakers having roughly similar IQ levels....


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

The photos Dr. G posted aside from the sad circumstances, made me really happy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Makr, if those pictures made you happy, then this news will make you estatic. St.John's Johnny, Canada's groundhog that sees the sun first here in NL, was dramatically rescued today by none other than the our own Doxie Emergency Squad. How then dug under tonnes of wet, packed snow is beyond me, but it is a credit to their sense of dedication to the task, stamina, digging ability and sense of smell. Peter Mansbridge did a live remote with out local CBC TV station here in St.John's, so it shall be on the National I am sure. Regardless, our own groundhog is safe for another year.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. G. - I know this is the Winter Of The Perpetual Spring or something along those lines, and it feels like April alright, but something seems odd...your post was on Feb. 1 and April Fools is April 1. Could it be, as we don't seem to be having much of a winter here in Canada (NL excepted for the first big snow yesterday), that the good Dr. is having a wee bit of fun? I know some good people from St. John's and they have never heard of your "St. John's Johnny", not to be confused with the famous "St. John's Johnny-on-the-spot". Or something like that.

 

Mel




Dr.G. said:


> Makr, if those pictures made you happy, then this news will make you estatic. St.John's Johnny, Canada's groundhog that sees the sun first here in NL, was dramatically rescued today by none other than the our own Doxie Emergency Squad. How then dug under tonnes of wet, packed snow is beyond me, but it is a credit to their sense of dedication to the task, stamina, digging ability and sense of smell. Peter Mansbridge did a live remote with out local CBC TV station here in St.John's, so it shall be on the National I am sure. Regardless, our own groundhog is safe for another year.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

That's very good news.

I happen to like a decent amount of snow for the winter, but vancouver doesn't get that all too often.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"... the good Dr. is having a wee bit of fun?" Melonie, moi?!? "A wee bit of fun"??? No, I save my humor for the "What's up Dach's?" Comedy Club over in The Shang. St.John's Johnny goes back 28 years, soon after I came to St.John's back in July of 1977. Maybe you spoke to a true Newfoundlander, and I am a CFA ("come from aways"). Maybe this is a tradition that we follow, while people born here consider us "stunned"? It's a theory.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Makr, my neighbor is from Vancouver, and she felt that January was like the weather there in past years.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. G., I have found that the two sources I used initially, although they currently live in St. John's, actually lived most of their lives in more remote communities than St. John's (which is a remote community to us Ontarians!). I have sent an email query to a woman friend whom I know was born and raised in St. John's.

How is the CBC story on good ol' Dr. Chandra affecting students and faculty at Memorial? Mind boggling, what with Memorial brass knowing all along what was going on.

Mel



Dr.G. said:


> "... the good Dr. is having a wee bit of fun?" Melonie, moi?!? "A wee bit of fun"??? No, I save my humor for the "What's up Dach's?" Comedy Club over in The Shang. St.John's Johnny goes back 28 years, soon after I came to St.John's back in July of 1977. Maybe you spoke to a true Newfoundlander, and I am a CFA ("come from aways"). Maybe this is a tradition that we follow, while people born here consider us "stunned"? It's a theory.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

While I find mid-sized furry animals to be just as cuddly as most of you do, and while I am as pleased to hear of one's rescue as I am dismayed to hear of one being crushed by snow, I am by no means the first to point out that Spring is an astronomical concept, not a meteorological one.

It always comes roughly six weeks after Feb. 2.

BTW Dr. G, I'm one of those Vancouverites who would gladly take at least 12 inches of your snow. It has, sadly, become the stuff of legend for my children.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak, a foot of snow is on its way and will be at your doorstep by dawn (your time). Have fun.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Melonie, St.John's Johnny is a joke that some of the people in my area partake in each Groundhog Day. St.John's Johnny lives in Churchill Park, which, by this time of the year, has 1-2 meters of snow on the ground in places. One year, at one of the entrances to the park, there was a mountain of snow that the city plows piled up. It was here that the legend of St.John's Johnny originated. Sadly, many of the people who also lived on Appledore Place have either died or moved away, or lost interest in keeping the legend alive. I have not, and thus, the legend continues. 

Re Dr.Chandra, I met him back in the mid-80's and thought that he was a brilliant man. However, as word of his acacemic fraud started to spread, he did not seem as brilliant as I recalled. 

Here is the official response to his situation.

http://www.today.mun.ca/news.php?news_id=1780


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. G, it is good, for children of all ages, to keep tongue-in-cheek legends (like Santa Claus) alive and kicking! Kudos to your efforts at keeping St. Johh's Johnny from being buried in a virtual avalanche. 

But again I ask, how is the CBC story on good ol' Dr. Chandra affecting students and faculty at Memorial? Does the population feel that they are being viewed as a suspect entity (painted with the same brush) by the world-view, or are they fairly well insulated against such? Do some feel that the value of a degree from Memorial has suffered, at least in perceived status? Are the masses angry at Memorial brass for allowing this situation to come to fruition in the first place? I mean, this is massive fraud, really. Unthinkable it could have continued for so many years.

Mel




Dr.G. said:


> Melonie, St.John's Johnny is a joke that some of the people in my area partake in each Groundhog Day. St.John's Johnny lives in Churchill Park, which, by this time of the year, has 1-2 meters of snow on the ground in places. One year, at one of the entrances to the park, there was a mountain of snow that the city plows piled up. It was here that the legend of St.John's Johnny originated. Sadly, many of the people who also lived on Appledore Place have either died or moved away, or lost interest in keeping the legend alive. I have not, and thus, the legend continues.
> 
> Re Dr.Chandra, I met him back in the mid-80's and thought that he was a brilliant man. However, as word of his acacemic fraud started to spread, he did not seem as brilliant as I recalled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Dr. G,

Something must have got lost in translation. We've got no snow here, but the wind blew out a section of my fence last night.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak, maybe the wind blew it away??? Or it might have melted.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Dr. G,

Perhaps you sent it by Canada Post, so it won't be here for two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Melonie, I think that Memorial University will suffer in terms of reputation, but realistically, this could have been any university. You and I could write an article, with both of us doing data collection in our home provinces. How would you know that I did not actually collect this data? In Dr.C's case, he conveniently did not have any of his data. First, his research assistants allegedly stole the data, and then MUN lost it. Very convenient. Various committees did what they could, but there is a strict procedure to follow. Also, at the time, for the first time in MUN's history, our president was not an academic, but a politically appointed naval officer. An academic as a president is crucial, in my opinion. Our current president would have been able to handle this totally differently.

I am not making excuses for MUN, but I was amazed that CBC spent three nights on this one topic. I found it very interesting, and disturbing, especially since I briefly knew Dr.C., and I have taught here at MUN for 28 1/2 years. However, there are far more important topics that on which the CBC might have spent their resources (e.g., no need to go to Switzerland) than this topic.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak, we sent it by Doxie Express, so it would be there sooner than if we sent it by FedEx, DHL or Canada Post.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thinking back on this last week and the mountain of marking I did, and the hours of sleeping I didn't, I must consider the possibility that the snow is here, but I just can't see it. I know the doxies would never let us down.

Anyways, I'm a-headin' out on the range. Got me a fence to mend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Kazak, the motto of the Doxie Express if "semper fidelis".


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Melonie, I think that Memorial University will suffer in terms of reputation, but realistically, this could have been any university. You and I could write an article, with both of us doing data collection in our home provinces. How would you know that I did not actually collect this data? In Dr.C's case, he conveniently did not have any of his data.


Yes, I agree, any university is fair game for fraudulent practices such as this. Where I believe the distinction lies is the fact that MUN did nothing to abate this practice, or discipline this man. In fact, MUN, by virtue of knowing he was doing what he was doing, for years, does speak to the fact that this could NOT have happened to any university, IMHO.



Dr.G. said:


> First, his research assistants allegedly stole the data, and then MUN lost it. Very convenient. Various committees did what they could, but there is a strict procedure to follow.


Various committees did nothing. The whole affair stinks and head should roll. What about the strict procedure that even any Masters student knows - ya gotta have the data to backup your thesis/paper and it must be readily available for inspection at all times.



Dr.G. said:


> Also, at the time, for the first time in MUN's history, our president was not an academic, but a politically appointed naval officer. An academic as a president is crucial, in my opinion. Our current president would have been able to handle this totally differently.


Indeed, a huge mistake. I agree wholely that any leader of educational institution of higher learning must have an academic background.



Dr.G. said:


> I am not making excuses for MUN, but I was amazed that CBC spent three nights on this one topic. I found it very interesting, and disturbing, especially since I briefly knew Dr.C., and I have taught here at MUN for 28 1/2 years. However, there are far more important topics that on which the CBC might have spent their resources (e.g., no need to go to Switzerland) than this topic.


I'm not so sure that three short segments on the subject was overkill. The CBC was extremely thorough and, in my mind, covered all the bases. This incident (series of incidents, actually) is mind-boggling in its scope and in its timeframe. I believe the CBC did right. Opened my eyes, and likely the eyes of many, academia or otherwise. A son is currently in the middle of his M.Sc.F. at U of T, and his girlfriend will be a Ph.D. candidate starting in the fall of 06. Once I put them on to the fact that CBC was airing this exposé, they both were stuck to the television watching the three instalments - and they rarely have the time nor inclination to watch the boob tube in the first place.

I am sorry that this whole mess has tarnished the rep of MUN. Perhaps universities across the globe will be more diligent in choosing and monitoring their professors' work.

Mel


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> ...St.John's Johnny, the groundhog that gets the first chance to see his shadow here in St.John's, was buried under about 2 tonnes of snow.


Maybe it's karma's way of saying he saw his shadow too often.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Melonie, I disagree with your contention that MUN did nothing. Our hands were tied, in that we never had the data to disprove his claims, which was very convenient for Dr.C. As well, the major studies were funded directly to him, and not through MUN's Office of Research. Thus, if I get a grant and MUN does not know about this grant, and I use this money for my own purposes and "cook" the data, how is MUN to be held accountable? As well, if I "lose" my data, or even worse, if YOU lose my data, which I contend, how can you say that I committed fraud?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Guytoronto, oddly enough, St.John's Johnny's twin groundhog goes by the name Earl.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. G., the CBC story reported that MUN knew about his questionable behaviours for over 20 years. They did indeed make hollow attempts to corral him, but really, did nothing of any substance. Just like the three monkeys. MUN should have asked him for the originating dataset for _every_ paper he published when under the employ of MUN after the initial digression. Would not you? I would have been on his back until he proved worthy, after all, a universities' reputation takes a long time to build and a very, very short time to crumble.

Mel



Dr.G. said:


> Melonie, I disagree with your contention that MUN did nothing. Our hands were tied, in that we never had the data to disprove his claims, which was very convenient for Dr.C. As well, the major studies were funded directly to him, and not through MUN's Office of Research. Thus, if I get a grant and MUN does not know about this grant, and I use this money for my own purposes and "cook" the data, how is MUN to be held accountable? As well, if I "lose" my data, or even worse, if YOU lose my data, which I contend, how can you say that I committed fraud?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G., the CBC story reported that MUN knew about his questionable behaviours for over 20 years." Yes, the CBC reported this, but MUN did not know until and Dr.C's fraud until 1993. Then it 

" Memorial struck a two-person committee to undertake a preliminary enquiry. This committee was unable to secure the research data from Dr. Chandra. The committee concluded that there were grounds for a more-detailed investigation.

Memorial struck a four-person committee that undertook the more detailed investigation, including hearing witnesses and accepting testimony concerning Dr. Chandra's research. This committee was also unable to secure Dr. Chandra's research data. The preliminary report of that committee was reviewed by lawyers for both Memorial University and Dr. Chandra. That review determined that the committee had committed a number of procedural errors, the consequence of which was that any report and any action taken as a result of a report would have been considered flawed and unsupportable.


Memorial's three vice-presidents (Academic, Administration, Research) then assumed the file and assigned a team of lawyers to undertake an effort to secure Dr. Chandra's research data. Dr. Chandra did not produce the data, claiming instead that the data had been stolen. He subsequently sued his research associate, claiming she had stolen the data, but ultimately dropped the lawsuit.

The vice-presidents were unable to secure the data, and, as a consequence, were unable to verify research fraud conclusively. But they did take action. They required Dr. Chandra to sign an undertaking that would guide his future research, especially relating to the collection and preservation of research data. This undertaking subjected Dr. Chandra to more stringent requirements than any other researcher at the university."

"The second allegation arose in 2001 when the British Medical Journal (BMJ) contacted Memorial University with concerns about research Dr. Chandra had submitted for publication.

Memorial University officials co-operated fully with the BMJ in an effort to determine the veracity of Dr. Chandra's research material.

The BMJ first inquired about statistics in a table of data in Dr. Chandra's research. This could be verified without access to the raw research data. Memorial University officials clarified the matter.

The BMJ then inquired about other data. University officials agreed to investigate on behalf of the BMJ but understood that this could only be achieved by reviewing Dr. Chandra's raw research data.

University officials requested the research data from Dr. Chandra.

Over a period of months and repeatedly Dr. Chandra avoided fulfilling this request.

Finally, Dr. Chandra claimed that the research data has been lost by the university when his office had been moved and was therefore unavailable.

Shortly after this, in 2002 Dr. Chandra resigned from the university."


So, CBC may report that MUN knew for 20 years, but this was not factual. Keep in mind that some of these grants bypassed the Office of Research. So, if the CBC reports that you and I received grants for the past 20 years, but this is not the case, wherein lies the truth?

"MUN should have asked him for the originating dataset for every paper he published when under the employ of MUN after the initial digression."

They did, and he either refused or made up tales of the data being stolen or that MUN lost this data. You have to remember that every university professor is under the protection of "academic freedom", but with this freedom comes responsibility on my part. Dr.C. violated this responsibility. 

"I would have been on his back until he proved worthy...." And without the data, you could be sued. This was MUN's fear. It is easy in hindsight to say that they should not have been fearful of being sued, but if a university cannot prove that your research, which has been published in peer-reviewed journals, is false, then you have the opportunity to sue the university for damage to your reputation.


"Just like the three monkeys." No offense, but you don't understand academic freedom. If a university was able to look over my shoulder at everything I was researching and writing, at each step along the way, then what is to stop them from wanting me to stop researching something I felt was of interest, or important to the world at large? ALL research has to be vetted at to its ethical treatment and use of subject and materials. This review process is very strict. Dr.C's initial research proposals passed these reviews. He then proceeded to "cook the data", so to speak. However, if a company pays him for this research, and he provides the company with the "cooked" data, how is any university liable if they are not included in the payment process? My research is vetted by the ethics committee, and then the monitary grants are directed through the Office of Research. I have to show what I have done at each step of the way before MUN pays for my materials, or for the people doing the tech work on my projects. Dr.C. was outside of this loop, and thus able to get around his responsibility as an academic.

Personally, I would love to see him brought up on some tax-evasion charges and sent to prison. Or, having a company that paid for his research come back and sue for breach of contract. MUN, however, has done what we are allowed to do without violating the rights of the university professor to conduct free and open research.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. G. said:


> "Just like the three monkeys." No offense, but you don't understand academic freedom. If a university was able to look over my shoulder at everything I was researching and writing, at each step along the way, then what is to stop them from wanting me to stop researching something I felt was of interest, or important to the world at large? ALL research has to be vetted at to its ethical treatment and use of subject and materials. This review process is very strict. Dr.C's initial research proposals passed these reviews. He then proceeded to "cook the data", so to speak. However, if a company pays him for this research, and he provides the company with the "cooked" data, how is any university liable if they are not included in the payment process? My research is vetted by the ethics committee, and then the monitary grants are directed through the Office of Research. I have to show what I have done at each step of the way before MUN pays for my materials, or for the people doing the tech work on my projects. Dr.C. was outside of this loop, and thus able to get around his responsibility as an academic.


Oh, but I do understand enough about academic freedom, Dr. G., to make valid and what I believe are cogent arguments, at least in the Chandra case. And some of the world's finest minds disagree with your take on academic freedom (see below). The last thing the academic community needs is for the term "Academic Freedom" to have the same connotations as the term "Politically Correct".

Obviously, MUN brass were either not at this gathering of minds, or slept through some of the more important proceedings:

REPORT OF THE FIRST GLOBAL COLLOQUIUM OF UNIVERSITY PRESIDENTS
Columbia University
January 18-19, 2005
The Definition of Academic Freedom
*At its simplest, academic freedom may be defined as the freedom to conduct research, teach, speak, and publish, subject to the norms and standards of scholarly inquiry, without interference or penalty, wherever the search for truth and understanding may lead.*

Where is the truth? Was Chandra's research "subject to the norms and standards of scholarly enquiry'? Apparently not. MUN's report card on this aspect? F-

AND

*The Responsibilities of Scholars:
*
Academic freedom carries with it a concomitant responsibility of scholars to resist corrupting influences on their research...*

Chandra's report card on this? F-

AND especially:

*Academic freedom is not applicable to every activity, and without accountability it is, at best, a barren concept. Indeed, one participant acknowledged that “perfect academic freedom” might lead the University down a path towards “perfect irrelevance.” Thus, academic freedom is a bounded concept, and in practice, universities are subject to a certain amount of self-regulation.*

MUN's report card on this? Again, an F-

Dr. G., your concept how to deal with those who flaunt their "academic freedom" differs from mine, substantially. As does, its seems, with the higher-ups at Memorial University. To imply that MUN's hands were tied in this case is pure folly. MUN brass were more worried about the story "getting out" than taking the high road. This whole mess is most unfortunate, as MUN may well be on its way along the sorry path to this "perfect irrelevance".

The only good that will come of this is that every other university is likely fully aware of this case by now, and are probably reviewing their academic freedom policies, ensuring solid checks and balances are in place, and keeping a much more watchful eye on already suspect professors (and you can bet there are other Dr. Chandra's hiding in the reeds).

Mel


----------

